

Show HN: askaround.me - Local questions - ignifero
http://askaround.me/

======
jlgosse
This is a great space which is still in its infancy.

Check out <http://www.localmind.com/> for one of your more interesting
competitors.

------
markkat
I think it is an interesting concept. What are some scenarios where you think
this might be used? You might want to provide some examples of the site. You
could use a stronger call to action.

